# Uploading Files



## Atthatday (Jul 27, 2017)

Is anyone else having trouble uploading files? I keep getting an error that states "the file can't be uploaded". It's pictures/images that I've uploaded several times before.


----------



## lesedi (Jul 27, 2017)

Atthatday said:


> Is anyone else having trouble uploading files? I keep getting an error that states "the file can't be uploaded". It's pictures/images that I've uploaded several times before.


YES!


----------



## quirkydimples (Jul 28, 2017)

Ditto!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 28, 2017)

Me too!


----------



## Atthatday (Jul 28, 2017)

Calling Nikko, please help us.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 28, 2017)

Yup


----------



## sheanu (Jul 28, 2017)

Yep from yesterday unfortunately


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jul 29, 2017)

Bump! Any word on a resolution??


----------



## Thump (Jul 29, 2017)

Yeah, I been having problems too.


----------



## Allandra (Jul 29, 2017)

I sent a message to @beverly and @dimopoulos Hopefully, it'll be fixed soon.


----------



## DST1913 (Jul 30, 2017)

Yes same for me


----------



## beloved1bx (Jul 31, 2017)

I've been having this issue since last Thurs


----------



## Allandra (Jul 31, 2017)

It should be working now.

@dimopoulos Attached a pic to show me it was working.  Please try it and let me know if it's working for you.  Thx.


----------



## Thump (Jul 31, 2017)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy it's working.


----------



## Atthatday (Jul 31, 2017)

@Allandra


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jul 31, 2017)

AH thank you!


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 31, 2017)

It seems to be working now thanks.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 31, 2017)

It's still not working for me 
Is it because I'm on mobile?


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 10, 2017)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It's still not working for me
> Is it because I'm on mobile?


I still can't upload pics. Maybe it's my phone


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 10, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> I still can't upload pics. Maybe it's my phone


It randomly started working for me.


----------



## Miss617 (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm having problems with this now. I've tried from my phone and my computer.


----------



## beloved1bx (Aug 28, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> I'm having problems with this now. I've tried from my phone and my computer.


Me too


----------



## Miss617 (Aug 28, 2017)

beloved1bx said:


> Me too



I downloaded an app on my phone to resize them and that helped, I was able to upload. The dimensions were huge before so I resized to about 50%.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Sep 3, 2017)

Mine is not working


----------



## LushLox (Sep 5, 2017)

Uploading is very hit and miss for me at the moment.


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 8, 2017)

It works for some pics but not others


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 1, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> I downloaded an app on my phone to resize them and that helped, I was able to upload. The dimensions were huge before so I resized to about 50%.



Hey @Miss617 which app did you use to resize your pics?


----------



## Miss617 (Nov 3, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> Hey @Miss617 which app did you use to resize your pics?



Hi, I'm sorry I'm just seeing this! I used "Photo & Picture Resizer" from farluner apps.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 5, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> Hi, I'm sorry I'm just seeing this! I used "Photo & Picture Resizer" from farluner apps.


Thanks!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 5, 2017)

Im having issues, is anyone else? I have an iPhone.


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 8, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Im having issues, is anyone else? I have an iPhone.


I have an iPhone too. Cropping or resizing the pictures seem to help me


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 8, 2017)

caribeandiva said:


> I have an iPhone too. Cropping or resizing the pictures seem to help me


Thank you!


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Dec 13, 2017)

I just got a new iPhone, and I can't upload pics.  I'm getting an error message.  I was able to do it from my chromebook last night, so I think it's the phone.  Can someone help me?


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Dec 19, 2017)

Still getting an error message.  HELP PLEASE


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Dec 19, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Im having issues, is anyone else? I have an iPhone.


Did you get your issue resolved?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2017)

guyaneseyankee said:


> Did you get your issue resolved?


Yep


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Dec 19, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Yep


what was the problem?  I have a iPhone 8 and now I can't upload from my phone.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2017)

guyaneseyankee said:


> what was the problem?  I have a iPhone 8 and now I can't upload from my phone.


Updating my phone helped.  Check your settings. I have another update as well.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Dec 19, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Updating my phone helped.  Check your settings. I have another update as well.


I'm updated.  Idk what the problem is.
Thanks tho


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2017)

guyaneseyankee said:


> I'm updated.  Idk what the problem is.
> Thanks tho


You make get a couple more updates.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 23, 2017)

Your file is probably too big. Some people are resizing their pics with an app before posting ...and if I crop mine before trying to upload, it usually works. However, I refuse to purposefully resize pictures. If I happen to crop it, then I post it.


----------

